# parking a car at Pisa airport



## chas mcshane

Does anyone know of a location at/near Pisa airport where I could permanently leave my car and access it when I return (monthly) to Pisa?


----------



## barrov

Hi chas,

have you considered a motorbike? I spent a year with no car (I had a bike in the UK and one in Italy instead) and I could park both bikes for free in the UK and Italy, also for a month at a time.

Could be a potential solution...


----------

